# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports > [CR 2013] Transfrer lignes de champs d'un sous-rapport vers le rapport principal

## James Daniel

Bonjour,

J'ai besoin d'afficher deux tableaux provenant de deux ensembles de sources car avec des conditions d'affichages diffrentes sur le mme tat.
L'tat principal ainsi que le sous-rapport fonctionnent bien en affichant les informations conformes aux critres et filtres

Cependant, lorsque j'affiche l'lment du sous-rapport dans le rapport principal, il ne s'affiche que le dernier enregistrement et qui se rpte.

Le sous-rapport contient 4 lignes d'enregistrements  afficher. 
Momentanment sur l'en-tte pour vrification.
C'est la dernire ligne qui s'affiche en rptition (en deux lignes, je pense que c'est parce que l'tat principal contient deux lignes)



...
...
...

Le voici en mode conception


...
...
...

Et voici le sous-rapport avec les variables



Comment est-ce que je pourrai faire pour pouvoir afficher le contenu du sous rapport dans l'tat principal (4 lignes) sans rptition.
J'ai dj des problmes sur les variables car je ne sais comment les utiliser, notamment lorsqu'il s'agit de faire passer un variable d'un sous-rapport vers le principal.

Merci d'avance

----------


## luc_chivas

Bonjour

quels sont les liens avec le sous rapports. dois tu afficher une ligne du sous rapport dasn chauqe ligne de dtail ??

----------


## James Daniel

> Bonjour
> 
> quels sont les liens avec le sous rapports. dois tu afficher une ligne du sous rapport dasn chauqe ligne de dtail ??


Bonjour Luc,

C'est le numro de compte qui est un lien entre le principal et le sous-rapport.

Je voudrais afficher chaque ligne du sous rapport sur la ligne de dtails (dans ce test : il y a 4 lignes au total, mais seule la dernire ligne s'affiche).

----------


## luc_chivas

AS tu cliqu sur "taille modulable" dans les proprits du sous rapport ?

----------


## James Daniel

Dans la mise en forme du sous-rapport, le champ "Taille modulable" reste coche.

Par ailleurs, le sous-rapport qui est affich sur l'en-tte de page (pour la vrification) renvoie 4 lignes, avec ou sans lien avec le rapport principal.
Le numro de compte est commun au rapport principal et le sous-rapport, mais les deux prennent les informations dans deux sources diffrentes.

----------

